
TextMate 2.0 - jjuliano
https://github.com/textmate/textmate/commit/54b232f6b1fa4257d512987248265acfd567cc13
======
nimz
Great to hear and congratulations to the team. Amazing persistence. I used to
be a huge Textmate fan - it was so revolutionary in its time. Unfortunately, I
think it is too late. The Google Trends comparison of Textmate, Sublime Text
and VS Code tells the story:
[https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&geo=US&q=%...](https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&geo=US&q=%22textmate%22,%22sublime%20text%22,%22visual%20studio%20code%22)

~~~
fookitty
There I fixed it for you
[https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&geo=US&q=%...](https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&geo=US&q=%22textmate%22,%22sublime%20text%22,%22visual%20studio%20code%22,vim)

~~~
workaway
That may indicate users googling how to exit vim.

~~~
ajushi
Some are still stuck up to this day.

------
steve19
I have a lot of respect for Allan Odgaard. Something happened, and I don't
want to speculate, that caused him to take a break from Textmate (version 2.0
was supposed to come out 9 or so years ago).

Instead of abandoning the project he open sourced it and almost a decade later
it is being released.

Textmate is now my graphical Notepad on Mac, with VS Code being my IDE and vim
my text editor.

Thanks Allan.

~~~
TimTheTinker
> Textmate is now just graphical Notepad on Mac

I hope no one reads that and assumes that’s all TextMate is. TextMate is the
godfather of all modern “smart” GUI code editors — VSCode included.

~~~
klodolph
Doesn’t BBEdit hold that position?

~~~
tambourine_man
I'm not sure, but I think the whole themes, expandability, multiple cursors
thing was TextMate first.

BBEdit magic was all through AppleScript, which was always inscrutable for me.

------
perardi
At the ripe old age of 35, I am apparent a greybeard, because I still use
TextMate.

I'm just doing light HTML/CSS/JS prototyping, so my needs are easily
satisfied, but TextMate is just so _light_. Launches instantly, doesn't crash,
and uses minuscule resources. (Versus the 9 Adobe processes running in the
background, even though I don't have an actual application open.) It's just
nice to have a completely blank window, no sidebar, no nothing, just a place
to plonk text.

~~~
whalesalad
Funny you say that, because in my testing this evening the performance of ST3
is significantly better than TM across the board. Scrolling and navigating
around files on my 2018 Macbook Pro w/ Radeon 560X is noticably slow. Even
scrolling the release notes was choppy.

------
gjmveloso
Would be great seeing the community bringing Language Server Protocol[1] and
other goodies to TextMate

[1]: [https://microsoft.github.io/language-server-
protocol/](https://microsoft.github.io/language-server-protocol/)

------
luckydev
This is great news. So glad to see next stable version of the Editor which
invented or at-least made Snippets and Quick-Open popular.

I've been taking TM 2.0 for spin for the past few weeks. I must say - it is
THE editor that gives true Mac editor experience.

No complaints on performance. And it is very stable.

1\. Among the existing features, UI refresh for Quick Open window is required
as it feels very heavy now in 2.0. TM 1.x Quick open window UI was slick and
neat and I wish they kept it as such. Same comment goes for Go to Symbol
window (CMD + SHIFT + T).

2\. They would win back a lot of users if they provide a slick option to have
split editor to make use of very common high-DPI Mac screens.

3\. Documentation for Textmate 2.0 is still WIP as I see on their website. Lot
of pages are empty with titles alone.

And glad to see Alan's comment in ChangeLog - `Not everything on the wishlist
made it into 2.0, but TextMate remains a work in progress, so don’t despair
:)`

------
whalesalad
Loved the original TM and built a ton of things with it. It was my daily
driver for a good 4-5 years through many projects, startups and full time
jobs.

Jumped ship to Sublime when it was released because it was evolving much
quicker. Was glad to have backwards compat on a lot of things like themes.
Still have my modified “Made or Code” theme kicking today. Tried TM2 a ton
during the betas but never managed to reach the same level of productivity as
Sublime. My muscle memory is too strong now and I can’t find any reason to
leave.

Regardless, this is a great accomplishment/milestone and I’m very stoked for
Allan and the team. Maybe I’ll need to take it for another test drive.

~~~
maliker
The multi-platform support was what got me to jump ship to Sublime. TextMate
on MacOS was definitely more polished, though.

------
shp0ngle
A throwback to the days when men were men, women were women, Obama was still
president and we still knew how to make desktop apps without `npm install`.

A different time.

~~~
djsumdog
A different time indeed. Really wasn't that long ago either.

------
p4bl0
I've switched from OS X to Linux approximately 12 years ago so I'm not really
concerned by this release, but I'm still happy about it. TextMate has
introduced me to powerful text editors. I was completely crazy about this
software at the time. Back then, it was not open source and it was the only
software I paid for (well, except for the OS and the included iLife suite). I
remember paying two licenses just to support Allan Odgaard a bit more.

When I switched to Linux my first choice was Gedit (it was usable at the time)
with a ton of plugins to make it like TextMate as much as possible, but I very
soon turned to Emacs and I've not gone anywhere else since.

------
eddietejeda
I’ve used TextMate 2 since it’s earliest beta release and always found it fast
and reliable. If you want the speed of a native Mac OS X editor, in my
opinion, nothing beats TextMate. Congrats to the developers for this major
milestone.

------
xenihn
I still use TextMate on a daily basis. It's what I use as the macOS equivalent
of Notepad (I know there's TextEdit, but TextMate is better IMO). I also use
it as a programming scratchpad. Mainly for Swift and Python.

------
kegan
Thank you to all that contributed to TextMate 2.0 release. I still use
TextMate everyday since around 2008.

I am using TextMate as a text editor, coding for Python/Django, and as scratch
pad for code.

------
vr46
Wow, 13 years after I really got into it... and I’ll be happy to install it.
But I’ll stick with Neovim, can’t really justify switching to an editor that
might not be around. Good achievement but they need an entirely new user base!

------
pavelevst
Congratulations Textmate team, and thanks for hard work.

I still find textmate the best for my needs:

1\. Nice search interface (sorry sublime) 2\. Fast and memory efficient 3\.
Best autocomplete 5\. Multi line editing.

But few things could be better: editor tabs not contrast, slow when editing
files with very long lines, feature to see memory usage per project

------
sathomasga
I have also been happily using TextMate 2.0 throughout the beta and can
confirm that it's been stable and fast.

Surprisingly, my 15-year-old license is still considered valid

~~~
setpatchaddress
Allan did say it would be a free update like 12 years ago. :)

------
ridiculous_fish
Thank you for TextMate. My Mac-like daily-use no-nonsense text editor, handles
whatever I throw at it. Congrats on the release!

------
winrid
You'll have a hard time prying Webstorm out of my hands...

I was a die hard editor purist (Sublime) for a while but after using an IDE
for Java I realized how powerful they can be - even for frontend.

~~~
skinnymuch
Can you give a reason or two why? Specifically for frontend. I want to go into
trying IntelliJ with some good reasons

~~~
winrid
Well, I wouldn't recommend IntelliJ with plugins. I would only recommend
Webstorm.

Everything works well. The intellisense and linting integration is amazing.
CSS selectors are autocompleted from indexed HTML. If you don't have any red
squigglies in your TS or HTML files then most likely your Angular app will
just work. Plus, point-and-click to navigate through classes/methods like
Intellij. No more "let me search for this method by name to find the
declaration."

Good unit test integration w/ jasmine to top it off.

Just too many benifets to ignore. If I had a company I'd require development
in an IDE.

------
johncoltrane
IIRC I was in the ~600 first licensees. After several years of BBEdit,
TextMate felt magical: the "Jump To Symbol" panel, the "Filter Through
Command…" feature, the recordable macros, the language bundles, the great
colorschemes, etc.

Then the complete rewrite was announced and, as 2.0 was delayed and the author
disappeared… I switched to Vim.

I downloaded 2.0 out of curiosity, though, and it feels just like 1.5.x with
VCS badges built-in. Too little, too late.

------
kornork
It seems to me that if TextMate 2 hadn't been a complete rewrite, Sublime
never would have been able to take over.

So I don't know what the backstory is with the slow release cycle, but at a
certain point it became untenable to use TextMate 1 on our large codebase with
performance problems and features missing from other tools.

------
netghost
Still my favorite editor, but I really appreciate the language server protocol
support in vscode.

------
mark_l_watson
Even though VSCode is my main driver, I like textmate for browsing large
numbers of files, and emacs for Lisp. When I get back home after my travels I
am looking forward to the update.

------
djsumdog
I remember liking TextMate back when I used macOS as a daily driver. Glad to
see the project is still going. Wish there was a Linux port. :-/

~~~
whywhywhywhy
>Wish there was a Linux port. :-/

This would defeat the point of it really, the whole point of TextMate in 2019
is to have an editor that leverages the native Mac UI.

If you ported it to Linux you'd either just be making a completely new
application that didn't work the same or you'd be making as weird application
that felt like a Mac app running in the Linux world.

------
meerita
Congrats to the contributors. Textmate was one of the first text editors I
loved on Mac after so many years of working with BBEdit.

------
Exuma
Wow... textmate was my editor so many years ago... it was basically what
introd me to coding many many... many years ago, when for my very first
project someone said "i want a website", so I bought a CSS and HTML book 10
years ago and used textmate to code it.

Now however, I worship Vim, the one true god

------
tobiasbischoff
Hmm really surprised that it is slower in handling large files then VSCode

------
egze
TextMate is such a wonderful editor. I tried them all, but always go back to
TM. Also the fact that you can use ruby to write plugins is just awesome.

------
rado
First impressions: so nice. Love native apps.

------
fictionfuture
Textmate could do text wrapping better than all the other editors combined.
Miss that feature.

------
ClownQiang
Cool!I have been using visual studio code before, this time I can try it.

------
filmgirlcw
Aww, yay! I've moved almost entirely to VS Code (disclosure, I work at
Microsoft but I moved to Code before that and I do not work on that team,
though I am lucky enough to work with some of them indirectly), but I still
have TextMate for some stuff that it either does better/faster or that I
prefer to use out of muscle memory. Beyond that, I will always be a huge
fan/evangelist of the app.

2005, the Mac alone had lots of good options (BBEdit to name just one), but I
think it is fair to say that TextMate charted the course that every successful
text editor has followed over the last 15 years. And I'm not just talking
about the ingenious bundle system (the syntax of which VS Code still uses to
this day!) or the themes -- stuff like the "mate" command genuinely changed
how I interacted with files (it's possible this existed for other editors
before TextMate but I'm unaware of it). When TM 2 first went into beta/alpha
in 2011, rmate was a revelation. Now, I could use my editor of choice on all
my remote machines. VS Code now does this elegantly with the VS Code Remote
extension (it works super well in WSL/WSL2), but for those of us who abhor
vi/nano/emacs, this is the sort of thing that has really made my life easier.
There are more examples I could cite -- but TextMate really paved the way for
the editor market we have today.

TextMate was one of the first apps I bought when I became a full-time Mac user
in 2007 and nearly 13 years later, it's remained one of the most important
applications I've ever owned. I've been using the 2.0 release basically since
it was in alpha stage (when it was necessary to have TM1 installed alongside
it) and I would honestly probably still use it if the community hadn't all but
abandoned it (first for Sublime -- an editor I respect but could never love --
and later for Atom, which was soon usurped by Code).

Even now, for writing stuff in Markdown the way I like to write, my customized
TextMate packages remain the best way to do that. I've ported most of what I
used to do over to Code but there are some thing that just aren't perfect.
(And more accurately, it's hard to get used to something new.)

I bought TextMate when I was still a broke college student, so I took
advantage of the student discount offered at the time for TextMate 1.5 or
whatever it was. I've always felt bad about that because over the course of
the 11 years or so that I used it for my primary writing tool, I easily
composed ~5 million words or more into it (one year, 2009 - 2010, I did more
than 1 million words -- and this is of prose/Markdown, to say nothing of
however many lines of code I might have typed. To put that in perspective, the
longest Harry Potter books are ~110,000 words. Suffice to say, I cut back on
my writing obligations in 2011 and beyond to save myself from burnout) and an
ungodly number lines of bad code across assorted projects (so much bad
JavaScript!). I paid a friend initially to customize a plugin he'd made when
we worked together for my more specific purposes, and I later
maintained/ported those plugins to TM2 (and now, VS Code), but when I look at
my TCO for TM versus what it gave me, I can't help but feel guilty.

Congrats, Allan!

------
ww520
Congrat on the Textmate release.

OT. Anyone know of a secured text editor for iOS that can encrypt and decrypt
text files on writing and reading? The encrypted files should be portable so
that I can encrypt and decrypt them on other platforms.

------
azr79
Just in time for nothing

------
ykevinator
What is text mate?

------
o10449366
So what are the actual changes?

